# Lyme Disease



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan just turned 3 in January. He had his yearly wellness check. CBC came back lyme positive. Previous CBC's were negative. Had the C6 done and it came back 118. High from the 31 marker. On 350mg of Doxy for 30 days.
He shows no symptoms. AutoPlatlet is 1401. Very High. Lipase 91. Low.
He's been on Nexgard his entire life. 
I have never found a tick on him. We have a routine when we come in from the backyard he sits in front of me and I use a printers light on his head and ears. Never a tick. Every night from 8-9PM I sit on the floor with him and brush him, do his ears, paws, brush his teeth, and have never found one **** tick on him.
He has had the vaccine because after much thought the tick problem in the Northeast is terrible so I went with it.
Other then the doxy is there any thing else I should be doing for him?
I hope to retest the C6 in 6 months.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have any advice, but man, does this stink for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is really upsetting. I don't have anything useful to say, just to say I am sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a very low dose of doxy, I'm surprised. It's normally treated longer, and more aggressively, in this area.
I would have his urine tested for protein every 6 months for the rest of his life. We do it with Tito, who has also been Lyme positive. Lyme nephritis is the big risk for dogs who are Lyme positive.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yikes, that sucks for Deaglan and you! I am so sorry!
Yeah, the doses of Doxy seem to differ from vet to vet. My passed on Toby had tested positive for Ehrlichia before and was put on a whopping dose of Doxy by my vet. A year later - right around the time he started having serious problems and right before he was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma, the internal specialist at the emergency/specialty clinic was putting him on another round of Doxy just in case and that dose was so much lower than the one my vet had put him on. 

It blows my mind that your dog got Lyme disease even with being on Nexgard, wow. That is so scary. About the vaccine - I stopped giving it years ago because we don't have lyme disease in our area and a specialist told me before not to bother because it does not work properly and causes too many other problems in the long run. His words, not mine. 

My current golden tested positive for Ehrlichia last year at this time and was put on a whopping dose of Doxy for one month. Six month later he tested negative and I just had him retested with the PCR test again and was still negative. He tested positive when he was on Frontline Plus - since then he has been on Bravecto. 

Anyway, good luck, I so hope this round of Doxy will do the trick and get the lyme disease at least under control.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's a very low dose of doxy, I'm surprised. It's normally treated longer, and more aggressively, in this area.
> I would have his urine tested for protein every 6 months for the rest of his life. We do it with Tito, who has also been Lyme positive. Lyme nephritis is the big risk for dogs who are Lyme positive.


I agree with Barb-that is a very low dose of doxy and a short time frame but unfortunately in line with what a lot of vets do. Perhaps because he was asymptomatic.

Definitely retest in 6 months. If the treatment was successful, that 118 should be at least cut in half. If not you will need to retreat and I would insist on a higher dose and a longer time frame of treatment.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.
His urine was tested and the protein levels came back within the markers. I will discuss with his vet about the length of the doxy prescribed. I'm in the 2 month camp instead of the one month. Stupid me thought between the Nexgard and the vaccine Deaglan would be protected. 
I just am in a trance as to how he got Lyme. I spent a small fortune getting 3 blue spruce trees removed from the backyard in Feb. Had my lawn guy aerate the lawn 6 different directions. Then he rented a huge lawn sweeper again going 6 directions. I put treated railroad ties along the chain link bottom to keep out rabbits (made Deaglan mad) and we took everything he picked up to the city burn pit. I used my shop vac all along the house and patio (neighbors think I'm nuts.) Picked everything up.
How ironic is it that when I woke up Monday morning the joints on both of my hands were red and swollen with minimal pain. My Dr. sent me for bloodwork and it came back positive for lyme. As with Deaglan I have never found a tick on me either. 
So I guess now Deaglan and I can snort lines of Doxy together.
This all just sucks plain and simple.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So what is the consensus here.....get the vacinne or not? It's seems in this case it did not work.
So sorry you have to go thru this with you pup.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tennyson said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> His urine was tested and the protein levels came back within the markers. I will discuss with his vet about the length of the doxy prescribed. I'm in the 2 month camp instead of the one month. Stupid me thought between the Nexgard and the vaccine Deaglan would be protected.
> I just am in a trance as to how he got Lyme. I spent a small fortune getting 3 blue spruce trees removed from the backyard in Feb. Had my lawn guy aerate the lawn 6 different directions. Then he rented a huge lawn sweeper again going 6 directions. I put treated railroad ties along the chain link bottom to keep out rabbits (made Deaglan mad) and we took everything he picked up to the city burn pit. I used my shop vac all along the house and patio (neighbors think I'm nuts.) Picked everything up.
> How ironic is it that when I woke up Monday morning the joints on both of my hands were red and swollen with minimal pain. My Dr. sent me for bloodwork and it came back positive for lyme. As with Deaglan I have never found a tick on me either.
> ...


It does suck  I am so sorry you have Lyme as well. It is odd how Lyme works. I have never found a tick on my dogs who have tested positive for Lyme but I had two ticks attach to me and tested negative for Lyme!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Man this sucks... If I read this correctly, it looks like the "nymphal" or immature Tick is the carrier. They are tiny... It would be so hard to find them on your own body, never mind on a Golden...

https://www.lymedisease.org/lyme-basics/lyme-disease/about-lyme/


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yikes! I am sorry that you have tested positive for Lyme disease as well! I hope both of you will be able to get rid of it with the course of Doxy prescribed. 
I can see the vaccine not doing its job but my mind is blown that Nexgard did not prevent it.


----------



## MsStatement (Dec 9, 2015)

I am so sorry for both of your diagnoses. I am rethinking how safe my Dasher is with the vaccine and the Nexgard. We live in the Northeast and my backyard backs up to woods. Deer and rabbits are frequent visitors. I know we have deer ticks, and lots of them. A couple of years ago when giving my 4 year old daughter a bath I found a deer tick on her head. It was SO tiny, at most it was the size of a pinhead and the only reason I noticed it was because she is blonde and the tick was right in the part of her hair. Needless to say I freaked out and had her tested but she was negative. Still, she doesn't go play in the yard from early spring to late fall without getting hosed down with bug spray first.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max gets the vaccine under the premise that even if it doesn't work completely, anything is better than nothing. I've pulled more ticks off that dog, and off me, than I could count. Lyme is so prevalent here that after I pulled a tick and developed a big red mark, I went to the doctor and just got doxy - they don't even test for it. 

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Ticks are the most evil things ever invented.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Max gets the vaccine under the premise that even if it doesn't work completely, anything is better than nothing. I've pulled more ticks off that dog, and off me, than I could count. Lyme is so prevalent here that after I pulled a tick and developed a big red mark, I went to the doctor and just got doxy - they don't even test for it.
> 
> I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Ticks are the most evil things ever invented.


That's the thing. I thought with the vaccine and the year round Nexgard Deaglan would be protected. It bothers me to no end that I was unable to protect him. Me, I could care less about my dx.
Our state is one of the worst for Lyme.
The origin of Lyme came about in 1975. There's Plum Island, NY about 10 water miles from CT. There is a research facility on the island called the Animal Disease Center. Records show that ticks were proposed to spread biological agents. The BA's broke down and lyme was created in the ticks instead of the horrific BA's.
There's a few times when our country can operate as a bunch of clueless morons. This was one of them.
This creature washed up on the Montauk beach which is real close to Plum Island. Animal testing I don't even want to think about.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to post the pics.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I had a friend from Old Lyme, Ct. 

It bothers me, too, that I can only do so much to protect Max. 
And what the heck is that thing!!!!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Doing all types of cross-breeding. Experimenting with animals carrying biologicals. Administering steroids. They use all animals.
The pics are what washed up at Montauk from Plum Island.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for you and Deaglan for having Lymes. I hope Doxy helps both of you. I think no matter what we do to try to protect against this, it is never enough.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's a very low dose of doxy, I'm surprised. It's normally treated longer, and more aggressively, in this area.
> I would have his urine tested for protein every 6 months for the rest of his life. We do it with Tito, who has also been Lyme positive. Lyme nephritis is the big risk for dogs who are Lyme positive.


Can I ask - Flora tested positive for Lyme last year, but her ... antibody? (not sure) count was 9, which my vet said was low enough that she did not require treatment, so Flora was never treated with anything. Is she still a high risk for Lyme nephritis? Should I be testing Flora biyearly for Lyme? I will of course ask her vet at her yearly checkup, but just thought I'd check here!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

9 is low. Anything below 31 with the C6 doesn't require treatment.
As far as future testing I'll let hotel4dogs answer.
I'm still trying to wrap what's left of my brain around this.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> 9 is low. Anything below 31 with the C6 doesn't require treatment.
> As far as future testing I'll let hotel4dogs answer.
> I'm still trying to wrap what's left of my brain around this.


For me, I'm embarrassed to admit, it was not a surprise. She had recently gone to Kickapoo State park for a swim and a hike and I guess she must have picked up a load of deer ticks there. I treat her with Frontline, but a week later she was groomed and her groomer said she found dozens of dead ticks still latched onto Flora. :uhoh:

So when Flora started limping very noticeably and acting depressed about a week (or so) later Lyme's disease was the first thing that popped into my mind. If it makes you feel any better, Flora's been fine ever since her diagnosis. I bet the Doxy will do the trick!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's the thing. With Deaglan he has no symptoms whatsoever. It's only him and I so he gets 100% of my attention so I would notice.
Never found anything on any of us. I check him daily more then once. Nada.
I'm hoping the Doxy works although I'm conflicted about the length he will be dosed. I will get him retested every 6 months and also 6 month urine tests.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would test biyearly whether or not the dog has ever been positive if you live in a Lyme endemic area.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> That's the thing. With Deaglan he has no symptoms whatsoever. It's only him and I so he gets 100% of my attention so I would notice.
> Never found anything on any of us. I check him daily more then once. Nada.
> I'm hoping the Doxy works although I'm conflicted about the length he will be dosed. I will get him retested every 6 months and also 6 month urine tests.


Chance has been Lyme positive since 2006 and he has never shown an obvious symptom. I think in the 10 years since testing positive, he has only had to have doxy 4 times. Last year his C6 was off the charts. After 6 months, it went down over 50%. But this spring, though it was down, it was not another 50% so he is on the doxy again.
One big difference (Chance vs. Deaglan), we call Chance a tick magnet. I found them every time we were out. Our area is a hot spot. We hike with other dogs a lot; Chance always had ticks walking on him. Everyone would comment and claim their dogs didn't have any. I have tick combs and removers in my car and Chance's pack, as well as the house of course. The Frontline Plus was useless. We switched to Nexgard with much better results so far.
Don't worry too much. As long as Deaglan is tested on a regular basis, you will be able to keep him healthy. I worried so much the first few years but staying vigilant is the key to managing a Lyme positive dog. My vet runs a Lyme clinic in the spring with reduced prices. She said so many more dogs are testing positive now. We are outside a lot and just do our best (us people too) to manage the tick explosion.



hotel4dogs said:


> I would test biyearly whether or not the dog has ever been positive if you live in a Lyme endemic area.


Totally agree. We do the biyearly C6. I always remind the vet to add the C6 test to the wellness (CBC, etc) exam in the fall and do a C6 test along with snap4 in the spring. Then no additional blood draws are necessary.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

One good thing that's come of this - I am having Max tested at his next checkup. With no symptoms, I never thought to do so, but he, like Chance, is a tick magnet - although it's been better since we switched to Bravecto.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The truly frightening thing about Lyme Disease and other TBDs is the amount if damage they can do before symptoms appear.

Please test at least twice a year if you live in a tick prone area. I am not an alarmist as a general rule, but the screenings are so important!

It is truly heart breaking when the first sign of any TBD is renal failure, or immune system problems, paralysis, neurological problems, bleeding problems etc. These are nasty infections and may stay asymptomatic for years while they work their damage...often readily treated in the earlier stages but deadly as they progress.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So important, and so well said.



Sunrise said:


> The truly frightening thing about Lyme Disease and other TBDs is the amount if damage they can do before symptoms appear.
> 
> Please test at least twice a year if you live in a tick prone area. I am not an alarmist as a general rule, but the screenings are so important!
> 
> It is truly heart breaking when the first sign of any TBD is renal failure, or immune system problems, paralysis, neurological problems, bleeding problems etc. These are nasty infections and may stay asymptomatic for years while they work their damage...often readily treated in the earlier stages but deadly as they progress.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been in constant contact with Deaglan's breeder. She has 2 or 3 of her dogs on doxy. She recommended I put Deaglan on a probiotic. Specifically Canine Probiotics by Nusentia. I have a call in to his vet for her opinion.
Any of you have gone this route? Specifically to replace the bacteria (good) in his stomach.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Purina fortiflora, but check with the vet about the timing of it. You can't give a probiotic within a certain amount of time of an antibiotic. Might be a few hours?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks h4d. Really appreciate it.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> I've been in constant contact with Deaglan's breeder. She has 2 or 3 of her dogs on doxy. She recommended I put Deaglan on a probiotic. Specifically Canine Probiotics by Nusentia. I have a call in to his vet for her opinion.
> Any of you have gone this route? Specifically to replace the bacteria (good) in his stomach.


When Max is on antibiotics, I give him a spoonful of pumpkin and a spoonful of yogurt. That replaces the good bacteria. And the pumpkin keeps the diarrhea away.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Deaglan does the pumpkin since I brought him home. He loves plain Greek yogurt. I get it from a Greek food store in town. They make it. I had to stop it since he's on the Doxy. I can tell he misses it. I make ice cubes with it. Everytime I open the freezer he flies in to the kitchen. He can't have any dairy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> Deaglan does the pumpkin since I brought him home. He loves plain Greek yogurt. I get it from a Greek food store in town. They make it. I had to stop it since he's on the Doxy. I can tell he misses it. I make ice cubes with it. Everytime I open the freezer he flies in to the kitchen. He can't have any dairy.


When he can have it again - I mix some apple sauce, cinammon, a touch of honey, and a big spoon of peanut butter in yogurt, freeze it in cups and Max thinks it's the best thing ever.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I could eat one of those. I'll try that. Some stupid questions (I'm cooking/kitchen challenged.) What kind of cups? Those Dixie paper cups?
Local honey? I read local is best for seasonal allergies. Store brand apple sauce? 
That's something he'll enjoy a boatload.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I am sorry to hear that for both you and Deaglan. That is a mystery. Scary, considering I am dealing with ticks these days, but Lyme disease is not common where I live. So far i have caught them before they have had a chance to attach. Hopefully you recover quickly and Deaglan stays symptom free. Hugs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Ben was on Doxy for one month last year when he tested positive for Ehrlichia - he had been on Frontline Plus.
I also asked the vet about him possibly needing probiotics. He sold me a package with tablets made by the Iams company - it was a one week course of probiotics. Ben actually got soft stools close to diarrhea from those probiotics. I then tried the powder Fortiflora - can buy it on Amazon - was better for him but truthfully, he did fine on the antibiotics without probiotics added.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been reading this thread with interest. So sorry for what both you and Deaglan are going through, Tennyson.

I have a question about testing - sorry if this is stupid. We have more and more ticks in the areas where we train. I use Advantixx II in the months when it is above 0 Celcius (this past year, I used it April to December, and I just gave her her first 2016 dose in the last week of March when temps shot up). When is the best time to get her tested? (She has no symptoms, but I want to make sure the Advantix is working). Does it make a difference if you do it when she is being treated or not? Can I just do it when we do the blood test for heartworm in the next few weeks before resuming Heartgard? Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I test spring & fall. Usually April and late Oct/early Nov.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Like OP I was fastidious about grooming daily and using tick preventatives. If one thing I learned is nothing is 100% effective. Nothing.

Some of those ticks are so small you need a magnification glass to see them. Only takes one bite from a carrier of a TBD.

Like most have said a 2x a year test is necessary around here. Goldens are stoic and can hide problems all to well.

My last girl didn't jump on the couch one morning as usual but otherwise just fine. Straight to the vets we went and she was both positive for Lyme and Anaplasmosis with the SNAP test. C6 was 470.

If I blew off her not jumping on the couch one morning due to age or perhaps a off day I hate to think what could have happened. She turned out great quickly with a Doxy and Metronidazole combo.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I've been reading this thread with interest. So sorry for what both you and Deaglan are going through, Tennyson.
> 
> I have a question about testing - sorry if this is stupid. We have more and more ticks in the areas where we train. I use Advantixx II in the months when it is above 0 Celcius (this past year, I used it April to December, and I just gave her her first 2016 dose in the last week of March when temps shot up). When is the best time to get her tested? (She has no symptoms, but I want to make sure the Advantix is working). Does it make a difference if you do it when she is being treated or not? Can I just do it when we do the blood test for heartworm in the next few weeks before resuming Heartgard? Thanks!


Really good questions!
Like Sunrise, I have Chance tested Spring & Fall, usually late March and October. In Spring, I coordinate it with the customary Heartworm/snap4 test. In Fall, I coordinate it with CBC wellness exam. As Chance has gotten older, there are often "other" reasons during the year for a blood draw. But the idea is I try to get the Lyme C6 test coordinated with another blood draw.

Yes - you can coordinate the C6 antibody test for Lyme with her regular blood test for Heartworm. Just remind the vet/tech so they draw enough. The heartworm test is generally done in-house and the C6 test for Lyme will be sent out. 

It doesn't make any difference if she is on the Advantixx or Heartgard when she is tested for Lyme - if that's what you mean.

Just a cautionary note - she can be bitten by a tick on those unusual winter days where the temps rise for a day or 2 and she is not on the Advantixx. I have seen it happen every winter with Chance. There might be a January day where the temps spike up to 10 celsius - just for a day or 2. I have found ticks on Chance from that 1 day! But Chance is a tick magnet.

It seems the deer tick population has adapted and on those rare warm days are even MORE active than in spring. I am only 200 miles south of Canada and the tick population is explosive here.

But the choice is insecticide (Advantixx) year round or less insecticide and just do your best with the tick comb when you come inside.
I also have been using Vetri-Repel Spray - a natural product without synthetic chemicals. I too only treat for ticks with Nexgard from April through November. Tough call but since these insecticides are not 100% effective anyway, I just don't want Chance getting more chemicals than is necessary.

This whole "tick" issue is as much an art as a science since there are so many variables to be considered. I think getting her tested regularly is a great precaution. Like many others are saying, the symptoms can be so subtle that they wouldn't be noticed until too late.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry you are dealing with this. Living with Lyme myself I am very aware of the ticks and the diseases they spread. I also run the tick panel at least twice a year spring and fall. I have my appointment for all three dogs for 4/26. The last one was 10/30. I also run full blood profile on all three dogs at the same time.

I do not do the Lyme vaccine as much as my vet tries to push it. I use the UltrashieldEX both on the dogs' tail, legs and ears as well as on my boots. When we get home the flea comb is out and each gets a thorough combing. I use the Frontline when we go to the hunting cabin since the ticks there are so bad. The ultrashield has helped more though. 

Just a quick suggestion, get yourself tested as well. Many people have it but symptoms do not show for months when it can be too late. 

Living with Lyme I would personally not go more than 30 days on antibiotics. I have started getting better with monolaurin (coconut oil body defense) supplement (from inspirednutrition.com). The trick with Lyme is to get the antibiotics in the first 7 days from the bite or otherwise it becomes chronic and it continues to form cysts which flare up from time to time especially when your immune system is down. I either up the monolaurin dosage or get back on antibiotics at that time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> I think I could eat one of those. I'll try that. Some stupid questions (I'm cooking/kitchen challenged.) What kind of cups? Those Dixie paper cups?
> Local honey? I read local is best for seasonal allergies. Store brand apple sauce?
> That's something he'll enjoy a boatload.



I make him cookies from baby food and save those cups because they have covers. But you could do it in ice cube trays, even. It makes about 12 of them, and I give him one only once a week, so they would get crusty if not covered. 
I use store brand honey, and baby food apple sauce - it has no preservatives and crap, supposedly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

goldy1 said:


> Really good questions!
> Like Sunrise, I have Chance tested Spring & Fall, usually late March and October. In Spring, I coordinate it with the customary Heartworm/snap4 test. In Fall, I coordinate it with CBC wellness exam. As Chance has gotten older, there are often "other" reasons during the year for a blood draw. But the idea is I try to get the Lyme C6 test coordinated with another blood draw.
> 
> Yes - you can coordinate the C6 antibody test for Lyme with her regular blood test for Heartworm. Just remind the vet/tech so they draw enough. The heartworm test is generally done in-house and the C6 test for Lyme will be sent out.
> ...


Thank you - this was really helpful. I will do the Snap along with her heartworm test in the next week or so, and then I can do a fall one as it would line up perfectly with her annual exam. 

We had a really warm winter here. I could not believe I was putting Advantix on her in December. I watch the temperature forecasts really carefully. Through the winter, I was only out in the country field training with her on the weekends, so that made it a bit easier. But it is really unusual that we really only had January and February that were cold enough not to worry. Thankfully, for now, we do not have a tick problem in the city. I fear that will change in the next few years.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I had Deaglan on Nexgard year round. There were only a few days in January that were really cold.
The guy that took my pine trees down last year showed me where ticks were perched on the inside dry branches. The trees were nowhere near where Deaglan plays in the back but a good northern/western wind could blow them off easily. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear the diagnosis. Hazel had a positive test at her yearly exam, and then I just got back her C6 results which was about 200. 

Apparently there is a new test this year from Idexx called the SDMA test. It can detect kidney disease earlier than previous tests (supposedly). Since it is so new, my vet wasn't putting too much faith in the results, but it is something to watch.

I really hate Lyme! I had it last summer myself, and it was quite awful.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Tennyson, I am really sorry to hear about your and Deaglan's diagnosis. I also live in an area with high rates of Lyme disease and I have chronic Lyme disease (because back in the 90s nobody really thought to test for it unless you got the rash). All 3 dogs on Nexgard, tests and Lyme vaccine just like everyone else. For humans I have found Ultrathon Insect repellent to be really effective (I know, since I already HAVE Lyme it is kinda like closing the barn door after all of the horses escape). It lasts about 12 hours on people and I have never found a tick on myself when I have used it. Have tried numerous other things but this product seems to work the best. Obviously I don't put it on the dogs tho.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> I make him cookies from baby food and save those cups because they have covers. But you could do it in ice cube trays, even. It makes about 12 of them, and I give him one only once a week, so they would get crusty if not covered.
> I use store brand honey, and baby food apple sauce - it has no preservatives and crap, supposedly.


Thank you for the recipe. I'll definitely use it.
Deaglan seems to be handling the doxy very well. No side effects. Stool, peeing, eating great and no lethargy. He takes the tablets out of my hand and eats them. I read to much on the Lyme disease for dogs. I'm now psychoanalyzing my boy. I don't notice any depression. The weather has sucked so he's not outside as much. I haven't taken him up to the high school when the majorettes practice. He appointed himself the dropped baton getter and I think he misses that. I've been massaging his joints at night. His auto platelet was high which means he has inflammation. Nothing seems to bother him when I rub his joints.
Just trying my best to make sure he's comfortable. I get that horrible feeling in my chest and gut thinking I didn't protect him from a TBD. Upsets me so much I get the dry heaves. He's sleeping soundly and nothing has changed with his habits.
Hope he gets through this with minimal damage. He's due for his next Nexgard treatment. I'm on the fence about that.
Any suggestions?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You simply can't blame yourself for this! I have read your posts. It is very clear that you take better care of Deaglan than some people take care of their children! The problem is not with anything you did or didn't do. Those darn ticks are so tiny that you could have been going over him with a magnifying glass and still missed one! I absolutely believe that you did everything possible to protect him. If you had taken "protection" to the ultimate extreme I guess it would mean he would have had to just remain in the house 24/7. From what I have read of his life with you that would never have made him happy! He needs to be outdoors and active with you. It is what that boy lives for (well, that and apparently retrieving the majorettes batons-- which BTW is a wonderful mental picture!). To keep that from him would take more from him than Lyme disease ever could take away. My point is that I can understand the sadness, fear and guilt you must be feeling but you are not to blame. Whether or not you should give him his next dose of Nexgard is something you should discuss with your vet but I, personally, would give it unless there were medical reasons not to. Lyme is not the only TBD, as you know. While Nexgard may not be 100% effective for the moment it is probably the most effective prevention on the market and I guess I would continue to do exactly what you have been doing. I am sending many positive thoughts for you and Deaglan.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ditto what G-bear said.
You want to wrap him in cotton wool and keep him safe but that won't make him happy. You have done everything you possibly could. Don't beat yourself up. You'll both get through this and life will be good again.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Ditto what G-bear said.
> You want to wrap him in cotton wool and keep him safe but that won't make him happy. You have done everything you possibly could. Don't beat yourself up. You'll both get through this and life will be good again.


WTH is cotton wool? (I'm fabric challenged.)


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> WTH is cotton wool? (I'm fabric challenged.)


Okay,that made me hoot.
My mom would say that you would wrap something in cotton wool if you really want to shield it from any bumps or bruises. Think about wrapping him in bubble wrap, except it wouldn't pop.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Thank you for the recipe. I'll definitely use it.
> Deaglan seems to be handling the doxy very well. ...
> Hope he gets through this with minimal damage. He's due for his next Nexgard treatment. I'm on the fence about that.
> Any suggestions?


I agree with the other posters, yes, you should give Deaglan his next Nexgard treatment. Chance was diagnosed Lyme positive 10 years ago, I felt much the way you did. My vet said it is very important for him to be on a preventive due to re-infection from another tick bite after the doxy treatment.
That is what we think happened with Chance last year. His C6 number had been steadily dropping and staying low when in April 2015, it literally skyrocketed off the chart. My vet's assumption was that he must have been re-infected in the fall of 2014. That is definitely what happened since I found many attached ticks that fall. Chance was still on Frontline Plus which just wasn't effective anymore. That was when we switched him to Nexgard. It has been much better.

I can't imagine though not letting Chance enjoy the outdoors to the fullest. He absolutely LOVES his hikes in the woods. I also wish there was some way to insure 100% that he would have no risk of exposure but that's just not possible where we live. I know the feeling of always being aware of subtle changes in how Chance might be feeling/behaving to see if the Lyme is flaring up. That has been almost impossible since the symptoms are practically non-existent. The best defense is the twice yearly (minimum) bloodwork. Don't worry too much - Lyme when caught - its quite treatable and manageable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know about Nexgard being the most efficient out there on the market - your dog aleady tested positive for Lyme disease on that stuff.

I would look for something else - my dogs are on Bravecto. If it failed - I sure would not go back to it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am unsure if there is ANY tick preventive that is 100% effective AND has limited side effects -- yep, there might be something strong enough to protect fully but at what cost to your dog's long term health?

We do the best we can - balancing the need for chemicals against the need to minimize side effects.

Balancing the need for running around in the fresh air & sunshine with the possibility of encountering fleas & ticks.

Life is a balancing act -- many many years ago I briefly considered ticks to be disgusting enough that I would not bring my dogs into the woods. Then I thought long & hard about what it means to be a dog -- and it included running in the woods especially given in my area there are ticks in parking lots, on beaches, in the brush, on lawns etc. 

So, we do the best we can to protect our dogs, letting them be dogs but testing them to try to catch TBDs before damage is done. When all is said & done - is there anything else we can do if we want happy dogs?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I am unsure if there is ANY tick preventive that is 100% effective AND has limited side effects -- yep, there might be something strong enough to protect fully but at what cost to your dog's long term health?
> 
> We do the best we can - balancing the need for chemicals against the need to minimize side effects.
> 
> ...


Sunrise - I completely agree.
Happiness strengthens the immune system and for this additional reason it is so important for our dogs to live a happy life.


----------

